# United Kingdom Rabbits & Rescues



## Leaf (Jan 5, 2008)

:construction:construction



Bedfordshire


Animals At Risk Shelter (Luton) 

R.A.T.S (Rehoming Animals Telephone Service


Berkshire

Binfield Dog Rescue (Wokingham) 



Durham

Cats-R-Us 



England

Battersea Dogs Home (London) 

Labrador Rescue South East (southeast)

Animal Lifeline(Sutton, Surrey, England)






Lancashire

Lancashire Cat Rescue 

Destitute Animal Shelter (Bolton) 



Lincolnshire

Lincs Pedigree Careline (Lincoln) 



Scotland

Clackmannanshire and Stirling Branch of Cats Protection (Clackmannanshire) 



Shefford

Animal Rescue Advisory Services (Bedfordshire) 

South Yorkshire

Barnsley Animal Rescue Club (Barnsley) 



Wales

Rivendell Animal Rescue and Sanctuary (Anglesey)



Worcestershire




...



To be added:

*United Kingdom Rescues

*http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk

http://www.bluecross.org.uk/ 

[email protected] Beckenham, Kent: 

http://www.rspcaleybourne.com/ Kent

http://www.houserabbit.co.uk/rwf/links.htm

http://www.rngp.org/ Warwickshire

http://www.petwelfare.co.uk/page2.html Staffordshire

http://www.myspace.com/friendsofanimalwelfareHoneybunnies in Leicester

http://www.rats-animalrescue.co.uk/index.html Bedforshire

http://www.rabbitrescue.co.uk/home.htm Northampton


----------

